# Family friendly suburb in Johannesburg?



## arlg (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi. It's looking likely that we'll be moving to Johannesburg for my husband's work early next year. We have a 7 month old baby so I'll be staying home with him, at least initially. My question is which areas are more family friendly to live in. My husband will be working in Rivonia so somewhere near there would be best as we don't want him to have a long commute.
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## jasa_uk (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey hey,

Family friendly suburbs: huge number of expat families in Dainfern. Fourways also a popular area. Rents don't get much higher than these places, though...


----------



## arlg (Nov 24, 2012)

Turns out we may be looking for somewhere nearer to Waverley now. Any advice on areas around there? Thanks.


----------



## Cueball (Apr 2, 2012)

We're in Sunninghill and I commute to Waverly/Highlands North every day. Not a terrible drive - traffic is up and down though. Some days it takes 15 minutes, others 40.


----------



## Sara-J (Dec 12, 2012)

Traffic is so up and down around JoBurg. Some days a 35km drive can take 25 minutes and other days its 50 minutes. The number of traffic accidents we see over here is huge, I seem to drive past some kind of accident every day from minor bumper bashings to serious smashes with dead bodies on the road covered in foil. It worries me every time my partner leaves for work until I know he has arrived there safe and the same at the end of the day for his drive back home.


----------



## Rooies (Nov 1, 2011)

Johannesburg can be a very nice city to live in, but over the longer term traffic can seriously destroy your quality of life if you spend too much time on the road. Wherever you stay, make sure its relatively close to work. Enjoy.


----------

